# Lockdown!



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

So yesterday/last night was the beginning of my incubators lockdown. 

I’ve taken out the turner and bumped up the humidity so around 60%

Can I hear a chick chirping through the egg? Or will the egg already have a “peep” hole in it in order to hear the chick and I just can’t determine the egg?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*You can hear the chick's peeping once they pip internally and before they pip externally.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. If things are quiet and you have good hearing they can be heard.


----------

